# natural remedy for mites



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is any natural remedy for mites on doves. My doves are scratching everywhere particularly the head area. I don't want to use harmful chemicals on them and am wondering if anyone has had success with anything natural.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might try a giving them a crushed garlic clove in their water on regular basis, if you aren't already. It is natural deterent for bugs/parasites, once it is in their blood stream it will help rid them of mites, also make sure they have access to bathing on a regular basis. I have 40 pigeons and mites and lice and pigeons flies are not an issue.

If they have a heavy infestation, you might want to spray them with a good lice and mite spray, to initially rid them of these pests. 

I still use Scatt initially on any new birds as it will rid them of external as well as internal mites.


----------



## jillthepill (Mar 16, 2009)

I have an indoor dove. I know she doesn't have any mites, but she has been scratching and preening a lot lately because she is going into a moult. Might that be a possibility for your doves? Just a thought.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Feather mites breath through thier body, i use 20 mule team borax in the bath water. Using that oesn't seem to slow my racers, and the lice just die and fall off. I'm sure you will have other opinions.
Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Preening and scratching is what pigeons do a great deal of naturally...Dave


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Flyte,

I've heard that food-grade diatomaceous earth (containing fragments of microscopic diatoms or plankton) can be of use against pests. I believe it's been discussed somewhat over on the Holistic Bird list, at home page: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HolisticBird/

One source of this substance, courtesy Google:
http://www.gardenharvestsupply.com/product/diatomaceous-earth-food-grade

I've never tried it, and would want more information before I did, but it might be worth looking into!

Forest


----------

